# Would you class "MacArthur Park" as being Prog?



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Well...would you?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Over a hundred artists/bands covered this remarkable song (and those are the ones on lp alone!). Handful , like Beggar's Opera, being prog.

There are two sites on the web that list them all.
But both sites do not include one of the best versions - because I like organ-dominated rock - by the popsike group, Surprize Package (from their self-titled lp.)

I cannot think of poprock song more covered, with the exception of "Hey Joe".


But is it prog?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

I've always thought the lyrics to this as being some sort of parody purposely made over-the-top. But apparently not. Webb also states that they are not psychedelic - melting in the dark and all that.

Not sure if it is true that this was origionally made as the climax of a 22 minute suite.

Lyric-wise (and even compositionally) Webb on MacArthur and "The Yard Went On Forever" reminds me of the cheesy but interesting songwriting of Neon Philharmonic's Tupper Saussy. (2 lps released at roughly same year as "A Tramp Shining" lp)


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

It doesn't have the rock edge to it, which Prog has. It has rock drumming but it's acclimatized or assimilated. Not that I think it's a bad song, but I wouldn't say it's Prog rock.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

The complete term is "prog rock," thus the ambiguity of the question.

Macarthur Park was a pop tune, but was innovative or progressive for its genre. So it was "prog pop" or "prog easy listening."

Anybody heard any "prog Muzak" lately?


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

millionrainbows said:


> Anybody heard any "prog Muzak" lately?


No. .


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Yes.

Im listening to Steve Hackett live Birmingham 2018 "Wuthering Nights" now - to the track "Inside and Out" . This is progMuzack. (At least the first half, vocal-dominated slurpy part.)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

The sound of custard pouring into a bowl, would you call that prog?


----------

